# Very sad...



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

... not only for this couple who I know well but also for Spain that this kind of thing continues unabated.

British expats' Spanish bed and breakfast faces demolition | Daily Mail Online



> The retired couple told Spain’s Olive Press news website that they have done nothing wrong but face losing the estate over illegal additions made by a previous owner.





> The Jubbs told the Olive Press that the Junta provided a certificate stating there were no planning infractions when they bought the property, and that the alterations were legalised by land registry officials in 2005 – three years before they acquired the estate.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

You would think that the Spanish authorities, in this time of economic hardship, would finally see some sense and stop this pointless practice of destroying people's lives.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> ... not only for this couple who I know well but also for Spain that this kind of thing continues unabated.
> 
> British expats' Spanish bed and breakfast faces demolition | Daily Mail Online


Yes, it is very sad.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The Junta de Andalucia recently changed the penal code in order to reprieve illegal homes, and all demolitions have been put on hold until the owners have been guaranteed proper compensation.

! Spanish News Today - Partial Breakthrough For The Owners Of Illegal Homes In Andalucía

Hopefully the Jubbs can appeal and get the decision reversed, if necessary by going right up to the European Court. In fact very few illegal properties do actually get demolished, though it must be horrible to be living under such a shadow.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> The Junta de Andalucia recently changed the penal code in order to reprieve illegal homes, and all demolitions have been put on hold until the owners have been guaranteed proper compensation.
> 
> ! Spanish News Today - Partial Breakthrough For The Owners Of Illegal Homes In Andalucía
> 
> Hopefully the Jubbs can appeal and get the decision reversed, if necessary by going right up to the European Court. In fact very few illegal properties do actually get demolished, though it must be horrible to be living under such a shadow.


TBH I doubt that this property will be demolished. But they can't sell it or do anything else with it and there is no end in sight. Horrible situation to be in.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sandra and I are shocked. As jimenato knows, we spent time with the Jubbs a year or so ago and Val organises a dog rescue and adoption society, JAWS - Jimena Animal Welfare Society.
The Jubbs are lovely people and the house is beautiful. To demolish it would be a crime.
Hopefully someone will see sense.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> The Junta de Andalucia recently changed the penal code in order to reprieve illegal homes, and all demolitions have been put on hold until the owners have been guaranteed proper compensation.
> 
> ! Spanish News Today - Partial Breakthrough For The Owners Of Illegal Homes In Andalucía
> 
> Hopefully the Jubbs can appeal and get the decision reversed, if necessary by going right up to the European Court. In fact very few illegal properties do actually get demolished, though it must be horrible to be living under such a shadow.


Hola,
Whilst article 319.2 of the Penal Code was changed to permit judges to order compensation before demolition, it remains to be seen what happens in practice. 

AUAN is spending lots of pennies on lawyers to get various laws changed to benefit all owners of illegal properties. They need more money to continue; if you Google "AUAN" you will find their website. You can contribute to the excellent work they do by becoming a member (either full or associate). I already have joined; I believe they have the right way forward 

Davexf


----------

